# FEIN Multimaster 350 needs repair...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

After 20 years or so my Fein 350 needs to be repaired...Oh, what to do...?

It might be easy to say "get a new one"...but the new Feins, like the Bosch, have a new "Starlock" blade interface that precludes my using my existing blade inventory...so that would be a sizeable investment. I'm also not sure I like the new blade system anyway...or I would have bought another Fein.

The problem is the head assembly gets hot after a few minutes of use...depending on the speed selected. It is not the motor. Apparently, the grease inside the head has fumed out over the years as there has been no signs of "leakage".

Of course, there is the option of buying a different brand that will allow me continued use of my current blade inventory and future purchases of less expensive use of USA-made Imperial brand blades.

Cost of repair is between $50-$60 for bearing, seal and regreasing to $150-$160 for complete head assembly replacement. This is not a DIY repair as there is no access to the head assembly without the use of "special tools".

I have decided to get the Fein repaired but I thought I would post some info that may be useful to others that might wind up in the same boat.

There is an excellent review on some 25 oscillating tools that you might be interested in... https://www.protoolreviews.com/buying-guides/best-oscillating-tool-review-and-shootout/37382/ This will be helpful to all of you that use oscillating tools, regardless of brand. It is an excellent and complete review that touches on everything and rates the tools in a bunch of different categories...

Up until a couple of years ago, Fein had a cap on repairs regardless of the size of repair...around $130 if I remember correctly. This is no longer available and now costs are based on parts and labor. Good thing is parts are cheap...already checked. Also, repair is now centralized in Davenport, Iowa. Not a bad thing but that is where the local service centers send tools in for repair. They contact you with a quote but if you reject it, they send the tool back in whatever dismantled condition it was in to have created the quote. Having said this, if you don't repair the tool it's of no use anyway. There is no cost if you ask them to trash it and not send it back. Shipping back to you is about $11.

I hope this is helpful to you Fein fans...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rebuild and use it for another 20 years along w/ your existing blade inventory...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nick, I agree with Stick, you will have a "new"old one for the price of the shipping and repair. plus all the stock pile of blades, your making the right decision. 
I have the HF version and the good blades cost as much as the power head.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like a wise choice to go for the repair. Kind of suprising there is no lube access.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Sounds like a wise choice to go for the repair. Kind of suprising there is no lube access.



...completely sealed unit...even the parts diagrams don't show the innards...but I assume it's just a pinion and gear with bushings/bearings on either end of shaft. Plus all the gizzards for holding the blade...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> rebuild and use it for another 20 years along w/ your existing blade inventory...



...Yup...the good blades sure do last a long time...especially the wood/metal blades. 

Already filled out the repair form...gotta get serial number and ship it off...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Sounds like a wise choice to go for the repair. Kind of suprising there is no lube access.



...was actually thinking of drill/tap a hole for a grease fitting... :grin:


----------

